# Ubuntu-Newbie: Tomcat5.5 will nicht



## buecherschrank (21. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusamen,

übliches Newbie Problem (Ubuntu704):
bei
*/usr/share/tomcat5.5/bin/catalina.sh start*
kommt folgendes heraus:

  Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
  Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
  Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/temp
  Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
*touch: kann „/usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina.out“ nicht berühren: Permission denied
  ./catalina.sh: 332: cannot create /usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina.out: Permission denied*


Wie sollte man catalina.out modfizieren? Es ist eingestellt auf
 rw- --- --- , tomcat55, nousers   und hat 0 bytes Inhalt.


Auch  ./catalina.sh run klappt nicht; es kommen dabei Unmengen von Java Fehlern heraus:

Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/temp
Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
java.util.logging.ErrorManager: 4
java.io.FileNotFoundException: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina.2007-10-21.log (Permission denied)
        at java.io.FileOutputStream.openAppend(Native Method)
        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:177)
        at java.io.FileOutputStream.<init>(FileOutputStream.java:102)
        at java.io.FileWriter.<init>(FileWriter.java:61)
        at org.apache.juli.FileHandler.open(FileHandler.java:256)
        at org.apache.juli.FileHandler.<init>(FileHandler.java:50)
        at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
   .......................
        at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.start(StandardServer.java:709)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.start(Catalina.java:551)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.start(Bootstrap.java:294)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:432)
21.10.2007 18:26:25 org.apache.jasper.EmbeddedServletOptions <init>
SCHWERWIEGEND: The scratchDir you specified: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/work/Catalina/localhost/manager is unusable.
21.10.2007 18:26:25 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8180
21.10.2007 18:26:25 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
21.10.2007 18:26:25 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/102  config=null
21.10.2007 18:26:25 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
21.10.2007 18:26:26 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 6403 ms

Hier bleibt es hängen, aber laufen tut tomcat nicht. localhost:8080 klappt nicht.

Danke Euch für Hilfe,
bs


----------



## buecherschrank (21. Okt 2007)

Wenn ich catalina.out ganz entferne passiert praktisch das gleiche, wie bei catalina.sh start.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Okt 2007)

Der user der tomcat startet braucht die Lese und Schreibrechte für diese Datei.


----------



## buecherschrank (22. Okt 2007)

Danke dir, das Problem ist schon mal weg.
Dem conf-Verzeichnis erteilte ich gleiche Rechte. 

Bei Start kommt im Webbrowser mit http://localhost:8080  kommt aber nichts heraus.

Wenn ich "./catalina.sh stop" eingebe, kommen folgende Javafehlermeldungen heraus:

p@PC:/usr/share/tomcat5.5/bin$ ./catalina.sh stop
Using CATALINA_BASE:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat5.5
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /usr/share/tomcat5.5/temp
Using JRE_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre
22.10.2007 19:34:02 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina stopServer
SCHWERWIEGEND: Catalina.stop: 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:179)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.stopServer(Catalina.java:394)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.stopServer(Bootstrap.java:343)
        at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:434)

Kann es sein, dass eine ??_HOME Deklaration fehlt?

bs


----------



## buecherschrank (24. Okt 2007)

Warning: Der StandardPort 8080 steht neuerdings auf 8180.


----------



## Gast (22. Aug 2008)

touch: cannot touch `/usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina.out': Permission denied
./catalina.sh: 348: cannot create /usr/share/tomcat5.5/logs/catalina.out: Permission denied

please reposnd to how i can solve this


----------

